# MBTI Musical Scores



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Korpasov said:


> Look at mine. Tell me if you agree. In the meantime, I'm going to check out the INTJ song.


To understand that song I have for INTJ, it is highly recommended you listen to the album it is in as a whole, along with the album that follows it, tells a story of epic proportions. As for yours, I already posted my own thoughts, going to incoporate some of it into my own list. Might add some alternate choices as well.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> HAHA!
> 
> I knew it!
> 
> ...


I saw nothing! Nothing at all 

To fix this thread a little bit more (you've woken up the dragon! Never get me started on music).

Lorde is an INTJ not an ISFP, same functions completely different vibes!

Some INFPs are Regina Spektor, Kurt Cobain crying, Conor Oberst (Bright Eyes), Fiona Apple, Tom Yorke, Jeff Buckley, Tuomas Holopainen (Nightwish), Bjork, Lykke Li, Nick Cave, Trent Reznor (NIN)... actually scratch this! If they write visionary lyrics and look spacey and sad, they're totally one of us! Haha


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> I saw nothing! Nothing at all


Good. There was nothing to see.

(I'm actually kind of sad I missed the chance to actually use a song reference from her in the post you quoted. >.<) 



> To fix this thread a little bit more (you woke the dragon! Never get me started on music).


Too late. :kitteh:



> Lorde is an INTJ not an ISFP, same functions completely different vibes!


Ooh, I've actually never heard that one before. (but I think I can see where you're coming from) explain?

[/QUOTE]Some INFPs are Regina Spektor, Kurt Cobain crying, Conor Oberst (Bright Eyes), Fiona Apple, Tom Yorke, Jeff Buckley, Tuomas Holopainen (Nightwish)... actually scratch this! If they write visionary lyrics and look spacey and sad, they're totally one of us! Haha[/QUOTE]

:laughing: You IxFPs love your music from what I've seen.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Some suggestions for this:
> ESTP... perhaps Arch Enemy or Dethklok could work (same for Metallica, being they have a lot of anti-establishment songs, and ESTP are just like us ISTPs in regards to wanting our independence and such)
> 
> INTP: TOOL works best IMO (some people don't classify them as metal though), Dream Theater, Symphony X, or any prog metal group can also fit.
> ...


I moved this to a thread of its own (so as to not clutter discussion here):
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/298210-heavy-metal-band-you.html


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

You quoted me before I had the chance to edit my post at least 20 times! *sulks*



ENTrePreneur said:


> Good. There was nothing to see.
> 
> (I'm actually kind of sad I missed the chance to actually use a song reference from her in the post you quoted. >.<)


You could have just said 'Oh No' or were you going to claim your Primadonna Girl status? 



> Ooh, I've actually never heard that one before. (but I think I can see where you're coming from) explain?


She's smart, pragmatic, her lyrics are full of NiTe, unconcerned with image, quirky and in an darker and messier way than an ISFP would be, ambitious but not appealing to the mainstream, observant, critical and cynical,more focused on lyrics than music or imagery and her videos have that kind of mix between realism and Ni patterns than an INTJ would make. Also her general vibes...

Listen to this and tell me this isn't an INTJ 5w4 or 3w4 (I can spot them sooo easily <3)








> :laughing: You IxFPs love your music from what I've seen.


It comes with the job!!! Haha


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> You quoted me before I had the chance to edit my post at least 20 times! *sulks*


:kitteh: It's ok. You needed this - seeing that I like you at your rawest form better helps you out of your shell.



> You could have just said 'Oh No' or were you going to claim your Primadonna Girl status?


The former. But I never edit posts, so I'm not changing that.



> She's smart, pragmatic, her lyrics are full of NiTe, unconcerned with image, quirky and in an darker and messier way than an ISFP would be, ambitious but not appealing to the mainstream, observant, critical and cynical,more focused on lyrics than music or imagery and her videos have that kind of mix between realism and Ni patterns than an INTJ would make. Also her general vibes...
> 
> Listen to this and tell me this isn't an INTJ 5w4 (I can spot them sooo easily <3)


:laughing: You definitely know your stuff alright. I'm going to have to say you've got me there. :wink:


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Korpasov said:


> I moved this to a thread of its own (so as to not clutter discussion here):
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/298210-heavy-metal-band-you.html


That works, I copied my list over as well so we can do more comparisons and such (well, once I wake up come morn, enough late late night (4AM here) forum mongering for me.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> :laughing: You definitely know your stuff alright. I'm going to have to say you've got me there. :wink:


Discussions about music/art/literature are an INFP's only chance to win an argument :laughing: I kid, I kid but I love my music.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Discussions about music/art/literature are an INFP's only chance to win an argument :laughing: I kid, I kid but I love my music.


This makes it seem like all you care about is winning arguments. *raises eyebrow*

Is that so?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> This makes it seem like all you care about is winning arguments. *raises eyebrow*
> 
> Is that so?


Warming up for mafia? :kitteh:

Considering I apologize before, during and after any 'heated' (read: lukewarm) post I make in the debate section... lol totally!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Warming up for mafia? :kitteh:


Gurl, life is a game of mafia. And I live it as such. :kitteh:

I was searching people's motivations to see where they truly lay before mafia was even invented.

What?! :shocked: Mafia's a game from before I was born? Dang. Scratch that. :kitteh:



> Considering I apologize before, during and after any 'heated' (read: lukewarm) post I make in the debate section... lol totally!


:laughing: Maybe that's a tactic of yours to emotionally manipulate your opponents... :wink:

(OMG that's so adorable.. :blushed: :laughing I've always thought it was cute when someone apologized before, during, and or after an argument they were making. XD


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> *Gurl, life is a game of mafia.* And I live it as such. :kitteh:


:shocked:

Considering I'm always the VT who gets offed during the first lynching because no one understands her should I start avoid cliffs and rock gardens??? That doesn't actually sound like a bad idea haha.




> :laughing: Maybe that's a tactic of yours to emotionally manipulate your opponents... :wink:


Maaaaybe! But it works, right???



> (OMG that's so adorable.. :blushed: :laughing I've always thought it was cute when someone apologized before, during, and or after an argument they were making. XD


Thankies :blushed:

I do have my own pretentious, Fi-outraged side too but usually in arguments I'm just the one sitting with an expression like _can u not_, especially if I'm not invested in them. Unless it's some kind of cause that touches my feels or someone gets alienated/trampled on, in that case I use my super passive aggressiveness so hard, It is super effective! The foe doesn't really faint though XD


----------



## Youngandsofthearted (Jun 29, 2014)

LOL Lana Del Rey as an ENFP? No


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Considering I'm always the VT who gets offed during the first lynching because no one understands her should I start avoid cliffs and rock gardens??? That doesn't actually sound like a bad idea haha.


(that used to be me. Did you know that? It's only recently that I've survived past D1.)



> Maaaaybe! But it works, right???


Sure. On some people. I don't have emotions, so it rarely works on me. :kitteh:



> Thankies :blushed:
> 
> I do have my own pretentious, Fi-outraged side too but usually in arguments I'm just the one sitting with an expression like _can u not_, especially if I'm not invested in them. Unless it's some kind of cause that touches my feels or someone gets alienated/trampled on, in that case I use my super passive aggressiveness so hard, It is super effective! The foe doesn't really faint though XD


:laughing: It would be kind of bad if they did...


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> (that used to be me. Did you know that? It's only recently that I've survived past D1.)


This calls for a celebration! Looks like we've been going down the same road, we should buddy up and attempt to reach at least D2. D3 if we're feeling particularly bold :laughing: I'm going to laugh for days if the one time I'm finally scum I'll make it to the end



> Sure. On some people. I don't have emotions, so it rarely works on me. :kitteh:


Liar~ *pokes Fe*



> :laughing: It would be kind of bad if they did...


You don't get pokemon references (( 0/10


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> This calls for a celebration! Looks like we've been going down the same road, we should buddy up and attempt to reach at least D2. D3 if we're feeling particularly bold :laughing: I'm going to laugh for days if the one time I'm finally scum I'll make it to the end


That's usually how it works. :wink:



> Liar~ *pokes Fe*


Hehehe. I don't have Feelings. You mad? :kitteh:



> You don't get pokemon references (( 0/10


I did too!

I just didn't know how to respond to them in a pokemon way.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Hehehe. I don't have Feelings. You mad? :kitteh:


Totally! I'd watch out if I were you, you know what happens to the pants of liars. :kitteh:



> I did too!
> 
> I just didn't know how to respond to them in a pokemon way.


I dunno, your explanation sounds kind of Farfetch'd.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Totally! I'd watch out if I were you, you know what happens to the pants of liars. :kitteh:


Not lying. :dry:



> I dunno, your explanation sounds kind of Farfetch'd.


Ok I totally didn't get that reference. Explain?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ok I totally didn't get that reference. Explain?












?????????

Ouch, my age is showing.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> ?????????
> 
> Ouch, my age is showing.


:laughing: Hey!

I'm not that much younger than you...


----------

